# Baltimore / Washington



## David (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone know of a frog breeder / seller in the Washington / Baltimore area. I will be up that way this weekend.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Chris Dulany aka umbrasprite
Dartfrog Depot
http://www.dartfrogdepot.com


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Is he in the Baltimore area?


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

I think he is in Bethesda. I'm not sure how close that is to Baltimore, but it might be worth the ride even if it is a bit away.

He may chime in here at some point.........

Chris


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi David,
If you are up this way in Baltimore Herpetologic ( Columbia MD.) is a great place to stop by & see numerous frogs as well as snakes . Sean Stewart (Sponsor on board ) has an awesome bunch of people ( Ben & Scott ) that are always willing to answer questions and help you out any way they can. Give them a call beforehand to find out if they're available. You'll be glad you did! I'll shoot you a Pm with my # , i don't have anything for sale but i can show you my frog room set-up. Sunday i'm taking a ride out to Frederick MD. to see Scott Menizog for a Patricia frog. Now Scott's set-up is killer and he is one of the nicest gentleman that you'll ever meet in this hobby.
Happy Frogging
Fraser


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

couldn't have said it better myself. I'd stop by and check em all out if I were you


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Hah!

Looks like you are going to have a full day!
I always welcome visitors just give me a heads up you are coming. I am about an hour drive from Baltimore proper.

Chris


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Actually pretty close to where Im at. I cant find anyone locally who knows anything about PDF's.

Im about 20min south of DC.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

David said:


> Does anyone know of a frog breeder / seller in the Washington / Baltimore area. I will be up that way this weekend.


Thanks for the great endorsement Frasier!
Good selection of breeders in this area; Chris and Sean certainly should be considered. 
I'm located in Frederick, MD and have about 70 tanks with too many frogs to count. All I ask is for a PM or phonecall to set up a time and date.


----------



## David (Jan 21, 2008)

mdsponge21221 said:


> Hi David,
> If you are up this way in Baltimore Herpetologic ( Columbia MD.) is a great place to stop by & see numerous frogs as well as snakes . Sean Stewart (Sponsor on board ) has an awesome bunch of people ( Ben & Scott ) that are always willing to answer questions and help you out any way they can. Give them a call beforehand to find out if they're available. You'll be glad you did! I'll shoot you a Pm with my # , i don't have anything for sale but i can show you my frog room set-up. Sunday i'm taking a ride out to Frederick MD. to see Scott Menizog for a Patricia frog. Now Scott's set-up is killer and he is one of the nicest gentleman that you'll ever meet in this hobby.
> Happy Frogging
> Fraser


Hello Fraser,
I will be in Reston VA next week. Where are you located?
Thanks, David


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

The exact info I was looking for. Sweet ! 

I have had my tank set up for a few weeks now just getting everything finalized. I will be looking to put some frogs in it within the next few weeks.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

There is a MADS meeting this Saturday as well.


----------

